# Anyone sitting on one Alpine 3362 EQ for me?



## Theking (Mar 6, 2011)

As topic says, Anyone have a Alpine 3362 EQ up for sale?
the one like this : diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/106127-f-s-alpine-3342-equalizer-sound-processor.html


Would love to get my hands of one of these baby's again.

Would make a good contribution to my oldschool car audio system 



Let me know,

Thanks
Dan Norberg




EDIT: I ment the *3342* like this : youtube.com/watch?v=7S4-m_-wY7I


----------



## Theking (Mar 6, 2011)

Or an *Alpine ERA-G320* would even be awesome.

Is there any place where it can be bought, and ofcourse to an resonable price?
Been looking some and its seems hard to find those nowdays :-(


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

I had one years ago and stupidly sold it, than bought one on E-bay that supposedly didn't work but it was only the one color that didn't work, works fine on the other color. Than I picked up another unit, just the face part and it was the same as the first one, same color was out other color worked.

Sorry this doesn't help but they come up on E-bay once in a while, there is one for sale with a head unit now.

I need to get a solder sucker so I can remove the little bulbs, I'm going to combine the bulbs from my 2 units to make one fully working one.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Theking (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyone knows anyone in good shape, been following 2 ebay auctions but I didnt win them, and also they didnt ship to sweden, and the screen where scratched to


Anyone sitting on one of these babies and wanting to sell it to me?

Please, I would love one of these in my collection


----------



## gruvenn (Jan 18, 2013)

Could be your lucky day. I have one that has been boxed up since 1998. It was used in a competition car for about a month, and was in my car for about 15 months. It was removed when I sold my car and never re-installed. Everything worked perfectly when it was removed

What's it worth to ya?


----------



## Theking (Mar 6, 2011)

gruvenn said:


> Could be your lucky day. I have one that has been boxed up since 1998. It was used in a competition car for about a month, and was in my car for about 15 months. It was removed when I sold my car and never re-installed. Everything worked perfectly when it was removed
> 
> What's it worth to ya?



Hi thanks for your response 
Was mainly looking for a ERA-G320 or 3342 (typo in topic, edited the message some days ago)

But my question then will be, whats the specifications on your 3362 ?
Whats the difference between G320 and 3342 comparing to yours?

*Still very intreseted in your EQ but little more info would be awesome*, also you have any "live" pics of it would be nice to see how the display looked and worked 

Let me know, PM and or email works fine to *"dan [( a )] camaroirocz . net"*

Cheers, and God Bless!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

gruvenn said:


> Could be your lucky day. I have one that has been boxed up since 1998. It was used in a competition car for about a month, and was in my car for about 15 months. It was removed when I sold my car and never re-installed. Everything worked perfectly when it was removed
> 
> What's it worth to ya?


Still have the 3362?

And yes, I realize this is an old thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## gruvenn (Jan 18, 2013)

Logged into the site for the first time in many years today, and got some reminders about this thread.

Anyone interested in an Alpine 3362? Still have mine, it has moved since I last commented on this thread.


----------



## TINsMill&Forge (Oct 11, 2017)

Sending PM regarding the 3362


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

PM sent also.


----------



## 88 ragtop (Feb 27, 2019)

Anybody have a 3362 that they would sell, need one badly to finish my digital Max build


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

88 ragtop said:


> Anybody have a 3362 that they would sell, need one badly to finish my digital Max build


Have you joined any of the Alpine Groups on Facebook? You may have better Luck there.


----------



## Dodgers82 (Jan 21, 2020)

gruvenn said:


> Logged into the site for the first time in many years today, and got some reminders about this thread.
> 
> Anyone interested in an Alpine 3362? Still have mine, it has moved since I last commented on this thread.


Im interested


----------



## Dodgers82 (Jan 21, 2020)

ryanr7386 said:


> Still have the 3362?
> 
> And yes, I realize this is an old thread!!!!!!!!


Im interested in 3362


----------



## Dodgers82 (Jan 21, 2020)

gruvenn said:


> Could be your lucky day. I have one that has been boxed up since 1998. It was used in a competition car for about a month, and was in my car for about 15 months. It was removed when I sold my car and never re-installed. Everything worked perfectly when it was removed
> 
> What's it worth to ya?


I want it whats the best price you can do


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Old Thread!


----------

